# grups consonàntics en codes



## Excalibre

Estic aprenent el català i no estic segur com es pronuncia certs grups consonàntics -- hi ha diversos processos fonològics que afecten consonants als fins de paraules i no els comprenc gaire bé.

Jo sé que, en algunes seqüències de consonant + oclusiu, l'oclusiu no es pronuncia. Per exemple, "tant" i "tan" es pronuncien exactament el mateix -- quan un oclusiu segueix un nasal, l'oclusiu és mut. I tinc la impressió que seqüències de /r/ i /l/ + oclusiu són el mateix: "part" es pronuncia /par/; "salt" i "sal" sonen idèntics, etc. És correcte això?

I com es pronuncien els plurals d'aquestes paraules? "Salts" es diu /sals/ o /salts/? "Parts"? Blanc es pronuncia /blaN/ (rima amb "sang"), però com es pronuncia "blancs" -- /blaNs/ o /blaNks/? "Tants"?


----------



## merquiades

Hola Excalibre.  Crec que has comprès molt bé.  Per mi són correctes les pronunciacions que has posat damunt ... almenys en Catalunya, però als Balears i al País Valencià em sembla que pronuncien totes les lletres tal com s'escriu, amb t final i c final ben pronunciades.  Però espera més respostes


----------



## ernest_

Excalibre said:


> I tinc la impressió que seqüències de /r/ i /l/ + oclusiu són el mateix: "part" es pronuncia /par/; "salt" i "sal" sonen idèntics, etc. És correcte això?



Jo crec que no és pot generalitzar a totes les oclusives. En paraules com _serp_, _calc_, l'oclusiva final es pronuncia. En el cas de /l/ + /t/, jo crec que la tendència és no pronunciar la /t/, ara bé, se m'acudeixen paraules com _esvelt_, _cobalt_, _basalt_, _mòlt_ (participi de _moldre_), en què crec que sí que es pronuncia la /t/. En el cas de /r/ + /t/ també hi ha la tendència a emmudir la /t/, però tampoc em resulta gens estrany en casos com _mort_, _surt_, _part_ sentir la /t/.



> I com es pronuncien els plurals d'aquestes paraules? "Salts" es deu /sals/ o /salts/?



Segueix sent muda en el plural. Només es sonoritza quan hi ha un vocal intercalada (per exemple, en _alta_ (femení d'_alt_) es pronuncia la 't')



> "Parts"? Blanc es pronuncia /blaN/ (rima amb "sang"), però com es pronuncia "blancs" -- /blaNs/ o /blaNcs/? "Tants"?



Igual que blanc, però amb una /s/ afegida.


----------



## Excalibre

Moltes gràcies per les seves respostes. Doncs, concloc que no hi ha una regla fiable per determinar la pronúncia d'una paraula que acabi en una líquida + una oclusiva.

Tinc una altra pregunta sobre grups consonàntics i plurals: amb substantius que acaben en grups incloent sibilants, entenc que hi ha dues formes acceptades del plural. Per exemple, "bosc" -> "boscs" o "boscos", "text" -> "texts" o "textos", "desig" -> "desigs" o "desitjos". Com es pronuncia aquestes formes sense "o"? En anglès som acostumat a grups consonàntics que no es permeten en moltes altres llengües, i per això puc pronunciar "texts" o "boscs" però no estic completament segur que en català es diuen així. Es veritat que en català es pronuncia "texts" /tEksts/? Simplement com el singular més una "s"?

I "desigs", es pronuncia com s'escriu -- es a dir, "desig" més una "s"? Sempre he pogut adquirir accents més fàcilment que d'altra gent però això és un horror!  No hi ha molts llengües que admeten la combinació de dues sibilants així.


----------



## Samaruc

Com ja han comentat, la pronúncia d'aquestes consonants depèn de la zona... A la comarca de l'Horta de València la tendència és pronunciarles de forma bastant clara, fins i tot en els plurals.

Pel que fa a paraules com "texts" o "cascs", a mi no em costa tampoc pronunciar-les i les trobe perfectament naturals, tot i que em fa la impressió que la tendència és pronunciar-les cada vegada més freqüentment amb una "o" de suport.

"Desigs" es pronuncia, efectivament, com "desig" més una "s". En aquest cas, però, sí que diria que la tendència natural ací és a dir "desitjos" i no "desigs".

Personalment, m'agraden les formes sense vocal, però totes dues formes (amb i sense vocal de suport) són correctes i normatives. No obstant això, probablement la tendència general siga fer-les amb vocal, de forma que la pronúncia és més senzilla.


----------



## Excalibre

Gràcies, Samaruc, i gràcies per totes les respostes aquí, m'han estat molt útils!


----------



## ACQM

Jo crec que allà on en el llenguatge oral es decideixen per fer servir "cascs" o "boscs" és perquè pronuncien bé totes les lletres, com diu Saramuc.

D'on jo sóc, a la Catalunya central, nomalment fem servir les formes amb "o" perquè ens resulten més fàcils de pronunciar i les formes sense "o" les reservem per al llenguatge formal, especialment l'escrit.


----------



## Excalibre

Això té sentit. No m'adonava que hi hagués una dimensió de formalitat en aquesta variació -- he llegit que totes dues es consideren correctes però en les obres de referència que he llegit, en tracten només en el context de variació geogràfica. Seria correcte assumir que a València les formes sense "o" no tenen un  sentit formal? En el català central, són relativament comunes totes dues  formes, o són rars els plurals sense "o" en la parla informal?


----------

